# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Aplicación de la colorterapia en magia

## Blödhgarm

Abro este hilo en parte porque estoy comenzando con juegos de cambio de color de esponjas y en parte porque leyendo el hilo "Una duda razonable" he pensado que no estaría mal compartir esta información, muy útil y creo que no muy difícil de aplicar:

-En magia, como una de las muchas otras ramas del espectáculo que es, se puede usar la *colorterapia* como influencia directa al cerebro del espectador, que percibe todas las sensaciones que transmitiremos *inconscientemente.*

Ahi van varias características y datos báscios para "manipular" con colorterapia.

**ROJO: vitalidad física , energia, confianza y disposición (ganas). Es un color que sale al encuentro, expresando alegría entusiasta y comunicativa.*

*1.-Puede dar el empujón necesario a aquellos que no son propensos a disfrutar de la magia.*
*2.-Realzará las sensaciones de tensión y/o peligro en cualquier actuación.*
*3.-Usando al principio de una rutina, o en un tiempo intermedio de esta, transmitirá naturalidad en el mago, su pasión y diversión cuando hace magia.*

**NARANJA: estimula el apetito, alegría (ya que combate la depresión) y une ( a un echo, una causa por ejemplo). También se sabe de el como "color de precaución".*

*1.-Sería bueno incluirlo en algún objeto con el que interactúa el espectador ya que lo implicará más en ello.*
*2.-Si se usa cuando se pretenda transmitir misterio, realzará la sensación, ya que significa "presencia".* 
*3.-Al principio de una actuación de escenario, después de un poco de espera, por el mismo motivo de que significa presencia, puede estar presente en el momento de aparición del mago.*
*4.-A la vez, puede utilizarse para "dejar un buen sabor de boca" a los espectadores al final de una sesión/actuación.*

**AMARILLO: disposición y confianza, a la vez que centra (y llama) la atención en algo fijo. Irradia en todas partes donde se encuentra. Se le conoze por ser el color de la luz.*

*1.-Adecuado para magia de escenario, ya que dirige el foco de atención hacia el objeto en si.*
*2.-Acentúa la gracia de cualquier broma o gag, ya que caracteriza la risa.*
*3.-Precaución: con el uso con los niños en caso de que se saque a un voluntario, porque el simple uso del color podría provocar/aumentar celos en los demás.*
*4.-En canvio, resulta muy adecuado para la magia con adultos, ya que provoca simpatía(hacia los demás adultos espectadores)por el espectador ayudante, y a la vez, da una sensación de "placer" al mismo ayudante.*

**VERDE: tranquiliza y agudiza la capazidad de percepción. Es el resultado de la armonía entre el azul y el amarillo.*

*1.-Como agudiza la percepción, sería bueno incluirlo en algún número que cueste de seguir, y que requiera especial atención.*
*2.-También es adecuado utilizarlo con niños, en magia infantil, ya que puede evitar que causen alborotos. Los concentra en, simplemente, seguir el espectáculo.*
*3.-Es el color más indicado para transmitir naturalidad (mejor aúnn que el rojo), ideal para rutinas en que se pretenda demostrar dominio sobre algún elemento en concreto.*

**AZUL CIELO: transmite la necesidad de ser sincero (comunicación), y la sensación de comprensión. Podría representar perfectamente la confianza, ya que es una mezcla de fidelidad, amistad, amor afecto, y armonía.*

*1.-Por eso puede ser bueno con niños, ya que facilita el entendimiento.*
*2.-En algún momento de una sesión a público desconocido, como en magia de escenario ode calle, resulta casi imprescindible ya que es necesario crear un ambiente de confianza y amistad.*

**AZUL ÍNDIGO: transmite curiosidad y refuerza la capacidad imaginativa. Podría representar perfectamente la confianza, ya que es una mezcla de fidelidad, amistad, amor, afecto y armonía.*

*1.-Por lo que pienso que no es del todo adecuado para adultos que no disfruten de la magia, por que puede provocar en ellos un descontrol/reacciones que con el rojo el mago puede dominar.* 

**VIOLETA: coordina el entendimieno con el concimiento, para asimilar lo que ya se sabe. Al contrario que en algunas ocasiones el rojo, representa la ausencia de tensión.*

*1.-No estaría mal incluirlo en rutinas en las que se repite una y otra vez un mismo efecto, antes de un gran final. Si se usa así, proporcionaría más sorpresa aún ya que ha asimilado totalmente lo que pasa, de manera que el desconcierto digamos "cerebral" sería mayor.*
*2.-El violeta es un color que nosotros, como magos que somos, hemos de utilizar con precaución, ya que mal usado, representaría engaño en una sesión, y más aún en un espectáculo.*

**ROSA: el dicho popular "lo ves todo de color de rosa" refleja su significado: ingenuidad, bondad, buen sentimiento y ausencia de mal.*

*1.-Aunque más allá de lo que transmite su significado no tiene muchas aplicaciones própias, se puede utilizar en numerosas combinaciones, al igual que el blanco.*

**BLANCO: es la luz que se difunde (no color). Expresa la idea de inociencia, paz y divindad.*

*1.-Sirve como combinación para "anular los efectos negativos" (defectos) de cada color.*
*2.-Para su uso, se ha de tener precaución teniendo en cuenta el público, ya que para los orientales es el color que indica la muerte.*

**NEGRO: es lo opuesto a la luz. Es un color muy complicado, ya que representa la separación y tiene significados positivos (seriedad, nobleza) a la vez que negativos (muerte, asesinato, noche).*

*1.-Si no se usa en exceso, aporta el clímax confuso y de duda que nunca es malo que esté en una sesión de magia.*

Espero que sea lo más útil y aplicable posible en vuestras sesiones de magia, ya que, como puede que comprobeis, las terapias o técnicas directamente cerebrales tienen más importáncia de lo que parece en cualquier actividad cotidiana. Claro está, también en la magia deberíamos de preocuparnos por este aspecto cuando se preparen rutinas, tendría que ser un factor más a tener en cuenta, me atrevo a decir que tan importante como la charla.

La información la he sacado de varios libros que tengo por casa, pues mi madre está muy metida en todo este tipo de terapias (musicoterapia, colorterapia, aromaterapia..) psicología y tal... 

Lo dicho, espero que saquéis todo el provecho posible a la Colorterapia, teniendo en cuenta las características que arriba menciono.

Que os parece?? Un saludo!!

----------


## Blödhgarm

*COMBINACIONES DE COLORES PARA PODER CONTRARESTAR LOS EFECTOS NEGATIVOS DE CADA UNO Y AUMENTAR SUS POSITIVOS:*

*BLANCO con* *VIOLETA:* debilitará la representación de engaño que da el violeta solo, permitiendo así usar el violeta para otros usos sin riesgo a que el espectador sospeche de engaño o trucaje.

*ROJO con* *AZUL ÍNDIGO:* si se combina adecuadamente, tendremos delante nuestro una de las mejores combinaciones para adultos que no disfruten de la magia; variandolos en una misma sesión, se conseguirán unos efectos de involucración y atención brutales (siempre y cuando el mago ponga de su parte, claro está).

*VERDE, AZUL y* *AMARILLO:* cuesta bastante combinar los puntos fuertes de los colores sin que unos contraresten a otros, pero esta combinación, admite los puntos positivos de cada color sin eliminar los de los otros. Muy recomendable.

*ROSA o BLANCO con* *AZUL CIELO:* potencian las características del azul cielo.

*AMARILLO con* *VERDE:* juntos, facilitarán cualquier sesión: incrementarán tus acciones tanto en confianza, naturalidad, calma y amenidad (no aburrido). Muy pero que muy muy recomendable.

*NARANJA con* *ROJO:* una combinación realmente explosiva, realmente los dos se complementan y potencian el uno al otro, tanto en visualidad como en características/puntos fuertes. Para sesiones de gran impresión e inquietud, "movidillas".


-Por supuesto hay muchas más combinaciones por hacer, estas las considero las más básicas y útiles, pero en cualquier momento se pueden estudiar nuevas combinaciones, al propio gusto y necesidad.

Un toque de negro con cualquier otro color (para mayor seriedad), de rosa o blanco con otro color en si (especialmente para ocasiones en las que se haya que manipular), amarillo o rojo (para atraer y alegrar) o de verde (para facilitar la comunicación entre efecto-comprensión) podrían cambiar totalmente la imprensión en la memoria, osea la que en realidad se quedan, del espectador.

El azul y el violeta son especialmente complicados, ya que a la vez que transmiten algo positivo podrían estar transmitiendo alguna otra cosa negativa.

Bueno, colorterapia en magia, una cosa más a tener en cuenta. Aunque cada como más cosas se sabe más difícil se convierte crear *una buena rutina,* y a veces puede costar especialmente combinar tantas cosas, no estaría mal intententarlo, ya que los efectos pueden ser muy pero que muy buenos.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Gracias por la aportación, solo comentar que en magia, más tal vez en grandes ilusiones, los colores o la combinación de ellos tienen además otras aplicaciones prácticas

Saludos

----------


## nikolas1111

gracias por el aporte... es interesante  :Smile1:

----------


## adri92

Muy pero que muy interesante... Aporte tremendo.

Muchísimas gracias Blödhgarm.

No solo nos conviene ser buenos magos en cuanto a técnica, sino también, buenos "psicólogos". =)

----------


## el_arbol

En "Magicolor" se trata este asunto de los colores en la magia, a mi gusto, bastante superficialmente. Yo estudio Diseño gráfico y la verdad es que el uso del color puede llegar a ser una muy buena arma en la magia si se sabe manejar bien por la connotación sicológica que tiene. Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

A mi estas cosas me encantan. así que no dudes en subir todas las aportaciones que quieras sobre esto. puede parecer muy tonto, pero a mi no me lo parece. Juntar el lenguaje no verbal, la npl, colorterapia... ¡buf! son miles de cosas, pero ¡quien sabe! puede dar lugar a nuevos efectos, por ejemplo.

----------


## pableton

Aparte de interesante psicológicamente, creo que se puede usar la teoría verbalmente para alguna rutina con transformación de colores, por ejemplo de cartas. Es un tema de conversación muy bueno para introducir un juego. Empezar con una baraja azul, "un color que transmite curiosidad, imaginación"... bla,bla,bla... e ir hablando de lo que significan los colores a la vez que haces bromas con los cambios que te producen en tu estado de ánimo. Es sólo una idea.

----------


## Blödhgarm

*Muchas gracias a todos por apreciar el aporte*, la verdad es que quizá por simple ignorancia estan un poco infravalorados todos estos recursos digamos "psicomentales".

Como veo que interesa, iré subiendo más información de este tipo. O especifico más de la colorterapia en este hilo, o ya abriré nuevos que hablen de otras!  :001 005: 

Y si os resulta más fácil, llamadme por mi nombre real, Raül. Com querais.  :Wink1: 

PD 1: Pep Maria Magic, si hay algo de nuevo te invito (que formal suena eso, jeje) a que lo plasmes en este hilo, bien puesto a que ayudaría mucho.

PD 2: adri92, cuanta razón tienes con lo de: "No solo nos conviene ser buenos magos en cuanto a técnica, sino también, buenos "psicólogos"."

PD 3: el arbol, te importaría mandarme un mp hablando del libro "Magicolor", con detalles de lo de superficialmente?? Si vale poco y me convence quizá me pienso comprarlo...

PD 4: eidanyoson, no sabes lo mucho que me encanta que te encante todo esto!!  :Great:  Te tomo la palabra y no dudaré en subir cualquier cosa que parezca interesante.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

No se si puedo contestar, pues lo considero uno de los grandes secretos de las Grandes Ilusiones y posiblemente la diferencia en que se note o no se note el secreto de una gran ilusion, si alguien precisa mas informacion en los libros de Andrew Mayne (illusiontech) y en los del Illusionworks hay mas información

Saludos

----------


## Blödhgarm

En el hilo "Ideas" cubiletes, Víctor Lutte a compartido una rutina própia con cubiletes, utilizando bolas de esponja, en la que usa (ojo, según mi opinión) perfectamente los colores, con mucha lógica. 

Aquí os la dejo, a ver que os parece: 






> Apropósito de cubiletes y pelotas de colores, cargas finales, dos o tres cubiletes y/o utilizar o no varita mágica, les comentare mi rutina de cubiletes que me mantuvo por años pensando, hasta que finalmente nació producto del esfuerzo y trabajo, sin duda lo más completo de mi magia y lo que más magia me enseño.






> Básicamente la rutina es con dos cubiletes y como todas, las pelotas viajan de un cubilete al otro,* pero son de colores distintos una es azul y otra amarilla, así individualizo el elemento*, que es algo que buscaba, dándole un plus a cada viaje.
> La rutina gira en torno al poder de la varita mágica, que es especial, se llama V-84, usa pilas y fue creada en 1984, de ahí su nombre. 
> En la presentación yo intento vender la varita y para ello hago la demostración de sus poderes.
> El final, también es con una pelota grande, *pero las pelotas azul y amarilla son dejadas dentro de los dos cubiletes y puestos ellos boca con boca, simulando una coctelera* (con las pelotitas dentro), *al agitarlos como una coctelera* y producto de la V-84 *ambas pelotitas se fusionan en una sola, MÁS GRANDE Y VERDE.*
> 
> La rutina en concreto, es más compleja en estructura y presentación, pero creo que lo que aquí expongo es suficiente para tratar el tema de este hilo.




En un principio puede parecer una rutina normal con cubiletes pero atentos al análisis: 

1) Al contrario que en muchas otras rutinas de cubiletes, las bolas són de diferente color, lo que, como muy buen a querido conseguir, individualiza el efecto, haciendo especial cada viaje, diferente al anterior que hace la bola... 

2) Y de que color són las dos...??
Nada más y nada menos que amarilla y azul  :Yes:  Recordemos...
*Amarillo:* centra la atención, la fija en la bola, así que se me ocurre que puede ser muy adecuado para los cubiletes ya que depende de la ruina puede costar de seguir...
*Azul:* más capacidad de comprensión (para seguir el efecto) y curiosidad (para seguir interesado).

Así que nos queda una rutina de diez con los colores más adecuados para jugar con cubiletes. 

3) El final en si de "mezclar" en plan coctelera ya es original por si solo; pero es que además junta la mezcla de tamaño con la mezcla de color!!
Usando dos bolas (una azul, la otra amarilla), las "mezcla" para obtener una mayor y de color verde!! (mezclando azul y amarillo se obtiene el verde). El verde, si, un color con características geniales.


Resultado: una rutina genial, trabajada hasta desde el ámbito de la colorterapia.
Gracias, Víctor Lutte, por compartirla.  :001 005: 

Comparando el resultado, con el (relativamente) poco tiempo que cuesta tener en cuenta los colores, vale la pena pensarselo. Y aquí está la prueba. 

Os animo a ir aportando más ideas.  :Wink1: 
Como aplicariais todo esto??

----------


## el_arbol

Otro alcanze interesante de la rutina es el uso de dos colores complementarios como son el azul con el amarillo... colores que son lo más contrastante que se puede encontrar en el espectro cromático, como el rojo y el verde también... por lo que la individualización de los elementos se intensifica B:

^^

gran mago Lutte, y es chileno :bravo:

----------


## ctogen

> Abro este hilo en parte porque estoy comenzando con juegos de cambio de color de esponjas y en parte porque leyendo el hilo "Una duda razonable" he pensado que no estaría mal compartir esta información, muy útil y creo que no muy difícil de aplicar:
> 
> -En magia, como una de las muchas otras ramas del espectáculo que es, se puede usar la *colorterapia* como influencia directa al cerebro del espectador, que percibe todas las sensaciones que transmitiremos *inconscientemente.*
> 
> Ahi van varias características y datos báscios para "manipular" con colorterapia.
> 
> **ROJO: vitalidad física , energia, confianza y disposición (ganas). Es un color que sale al encuentro, expresando alegría entusiasta y comunicativa.*
> 
> *1.-Puede dar el empujón necesario a aquellos que no son propensos a disfrutar de la magia.*
> ...


Me parece genial, sólo faltó el color Marrón, que en mi opinión sería relajante, relacionado al otoño, a la naturaleza, la tierra.

----------

